# Bundesfischereischein



## MartinVahldiek (19. August 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

sagt mal, kennt ihr den Bundesfischereischein? Den erhält man in Niedersachsen, da es dort keinen Landesfischereischein gibt. Wenn man dann nach Hamburg zieht und in Elbe und Ostsee angeln will, braucht man dann einen Landesfischereischein oder reicht der Bundesfischereischein aus? Der gilt scheinbar lebenslänglich, denn es gibt keine Fläche zum Einkleben von Marken.

Kann mir jemand im Behördendschungel helfen????

Danke

Martin


----------



## Slayer (19. August 2004)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein*

also ich hab einen landesfischereischein für niedersachsen und der is auch unbegrenzt gültig, das hab ich neulich erst erfragt. der is nämlich mittlerweile schon gut 20 jahre alt und da is ´n foto drauf, auf dem bin ich 13 oder so. die behörde meinte, erneuern is nich nötig, aufgrund des alten fotos sollte ich aber zur vorsicht einen personalausweis dabei haben.  und wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gildet der auch für freie gewässer in HH. jedenfalls hab ich da schon mit meinem kumpel, der in HH wohnt und sich vorher informiert hat, damit geangelt. hoffe, das hilft dir weiter...


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein*



			
				Slayer schrieb:
			
		

> der is nämlich mittlerweile schon gut 20 jahre alt und da is ´n foto drauf, auf dem bin ich 13 oder so.


 sieht aba dafür erstklassig aus !!!!   :q  Mr. Prinz Einsenherz   :q :q :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein*

Bundesfischereischein, Landesfischereischein, Jahresfischereischein, Fünfjahresfischereischein, Zehnjahresfischereischein, Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit... Alles das gleiche, da Fischereirecht aber Länderrecht ist, heißt der überall anders...

Theoretisch ist es so, daß die Scheine egal in welchem Bundesland sie ausgestellt wurden in allen anderen Bundesländern gültigkeit haben, nachzulesen in den Landesfischereiverordungen, die Links dorthin, findest Du hier: http://www.vdsf.de 

Einige Boardies hatten wohl schon Probleme beim ummelden von Fischereischeinen über Landesgrenzen hinweg, das liegt dann aber am jeweiligen Beamten auf der Stadtverwaltung, die mit Fischereirecht ab und zu völlig überfordert sind...


----------



## MartinVahldiek (23. August 2004)

*AW: Bundesfischereischein*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Ich werde mal aufs Amt gehen und umtragen lassen...

Viele Grüße


Martin


----------

